# SMT wrecked hard today, in hospital.



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Just got a text & don't think it's a joke:

Apparently SMT wrecked real hard today and is in surgery in Northridge having his spleen removed and some cracked ribs bandaged up.

That's all I've got, let's wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

if it isnt a joke, damn get well soon. and **** all you guys that are gonna say he deserves it or good now he wont post. He doesnt deserve that ****, he probably feels shitty as it is. so think before you say something.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

How'd he go down/where? PM if you want.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Text didn't come from SMT himself, but from one of the local riders. I believe it.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I was there when he crashed and he went down hard. The ground almost shook. He drilled his head, shoulder, and ribs straight into a berm. He crashed in the playground at west texas, he hit the setup with too little speed and cased the double after and flew staright into the burm.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks James.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that sucks. Whatever anyone might say about him on this forum, that dude loves to ride, and i'm sure that's what he's most upset about...

Hope he heals up soon.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

For all those responding to the "Nerve" thread let this be a leason in "dont just go for it". If SMT "can" ride and managed to get hit so hard, imagine what a less experienced rider will do.
I took 2 heavy downs this week, one giftwrapped tree please, and it has shaken me for days. I really feel low and it took loads to go urban last nite so I feel for SMT.
Send a Big Up for me-cheers


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get well soon SMT.


----------



## MEWISEMAGIC (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn that sucks. That guy loves his DH/FR! 
Heal up Shiver.


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

don't know him but the posts i've seen him make he seems like a dude that loves to ride, seems nice, and very smart when it comes to bikes. I'm sure he's a cool dude in person. wish him a speedy and full recovery!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

damn that sux...

i dunno why smt gets so much **** from everyone... He's always been pretty chill with me... heal up dude!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

holy ****. No wonder he wasnt answering my PM. I which you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## adam90xj (Sep 27, 2005)

hope he's back on the rig soon :thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Healing vibes to you SMT, do what the doctors say and you'll be back on the bike in no time!


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

spleens suck, anyone know what the doctors classified it as? mine was a 4.5 out of 5, luckily i didnt have to have it removed, 4 month recovery time with surgery i think for him. heal up


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

jeez dude. don't go so big. that's fvcking awful. hope your recovery is all good.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Ah yes the most reliable of all possible sources: a SMT text message.


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)

just talked to his sister, spleen removed, nothing else broken, no head trauma, just went into icu and will be fine...I know we bag on Bob alot, but anyone who knows him knows he's a cool giving friend and he's a ballsy rider, get well soon octo...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I say his spleen was already so weakened by all the tequila it was ready to pop at the slightest impact.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

bullit44777 said:


> I know we bag on Bob alot, but anyone who knows him knows he's a cool giving friend and he's a ballsy rider, get well soon octo...


Amen to that brotha. **** after the whole wrist thing this must be a real punch in the crotch.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

hope he gets betta soon! And to anyone who gives him **** can go get f$%ked, he is one of the nicest riders ever, who is even willing to help someone on the other side of the planet get his forks fixed so he can get back to riding. Get well soon SMT!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> I was there when he crashed and he went down hard. The ground almost shook. He drilled his head, shoulder, and ribs straight into a berm. He crashed in the playground at west texas, he hit the setup with too little speed and cased the double after and flew staright into the burm.


******** he didn't go down that hard dude, it was a mild slam, which shows you - tequila and the spleen don't mix. I will give him a few props for at least riding himself out all the way down the trail. But as usual, he didn't hit the clutch, typical SMT.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

healing vibes sent.
I feel your pain, I stacked hard last weekend and was walking with a crutch for the next four days.


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> And to anyone who gives him **** can go get f$%ked,!


Dude, to know Bob is to give bob ****! Its a tragedy, not his spleen, but his post count will suffer...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont know why everyone gives him so much **** either. I lost my helmet a year ago and the guy drove about an hour and brought me a helmet. AND he was late to his girlfriends place. Wont ever forget that.


Get well soon buddy.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

First his jacked wrist and now this? Dang bro that's brutal! God speed on the recovery SMT!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

bullit44777 said:


> Dude, to know Bob is to give bob ****! Its a tragedy, not his spleen, but his post count will suffer...


Amen to that.

I wonder if he neglected to put his hands out due to reflex and having an already jacked up wrist. Doesn't sound like he hit his wrist at all right? Hope not, because he's going to have to go double-time on MTBR to get his post count back up to his average 47 posts a day...


----------



## renegade545 (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't know him because im new here, but get better soon so you can feel your wheels under you again.

I don't know him, but regardless of the kind of guy he is, no one deserves to take a spill, especially like this.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

All the best SMT from Down Under.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

ouch, glad to hear he is ok... heal up quick dude!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Healing vibes and prayers headed your way Shiver.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

wish you a quick recovery, hope your back on 2 wheels soon.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope you heal fast and strong SMT. Back to back injuries are so rough, keep the positive outlook and your wrist will be even stronger on your return.:thumbsup: I think that you would have had plenty of pop to make the landing if you were on a single pivot.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, rough year for SMT huh? Here's to a quick recovery and no lasting effects...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Healing vibes comin your way from north of the border Bob.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Get well soon FRIEND.*

Bob, hope you recover soon my friend. I am gonna miss you out in the trails and I am sure gonna miss your help finishing YOUR new trail RESURRECTION....but I will finish it. Promise you, I will make lots of pxssy lines just so you can ride it, too.

See you soon.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know we disagreed about Grafton Mesa having too much pedaling, but let's put that aside  Sorry to hear about you getting hurt, I truly hope you get well soon bro!


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

1000-oaks said:


> Just got a text & don't think it's a joke:
> 
> Apparently SMT wrecked real hard today and is in surgery in Northridge having his spleen removed and some cracked ribs bandaged up.
> 
> That's all I've got, let's wish him a speedy recovery.


Just got off the phone with SMT's sister who is at Northridge Hospital with SMT in ICU. 
I was not there today, but she did confirm that his handlebar hit him in the side, damaging the spleen. Sooo, yes he did have his spleen removed, is sleeping well now.He may possibly be out of ICU sometime Monday.

*Thanks for the Healing Vibes!! *
:thumbsup:


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

**** man. I hope you get better SMT, best wishes dude. Hope to see you around the forums again soon. You've always been cool with me and very helpful and offered some great advice. Just hope you recover well.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Bob,

This is tough news to hear.:nono: I wish you the best of luck in healing well and quickly!

Take care, 

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn, that sucks. Healing vibes to SMT. I'd loan him my spleen, but its in use right now...i think.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I bag on Bob a lot, but I want to wish him a healthy recovery. Sorry man, get well soon.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Being there and witnessing the crash I don't think his handle bar caused the injury. The more likely culprit would be his elbow and the angle of the crash. He hit this line yesterday and today with no problem. He decided to take a second run and this is when then tragedy struck.

Kudos to SMT for recognizing the seriousness of this injury and asking to be taken to the hospital. A ruptured spleen is a life threatening injury. Within minutes of arriving at the hospital the decision was made that his spleen most be removed or repaired. We were talking to the doctor who was saying that he will be in the hospital for 4 days to a week to observe that his condition would hold stable. I left the room to call his sister and while I was gone his condition worsened. Heart rate dropped to 22 beats per minute and blood pressure dropped. Doctor made the call that emergency surgery was necessary, nurses and orderlies rushed in to prep and wheel him to the operating room. Spleen was removed and he is resting. 

I have only known SMT for a couple months and feel that the guy is family. I wish him the best and hope to ride with him again soon. Doctor said that it will be months before he is able to pursue his passion again. I hope and pray that soon he will be back in the saddle.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> Hope not, because he's going to have to go double-time on MTBR to get his post count back up to his average 47 posts a day...


Is that his max? Sheesh I thought it was higher.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear all this. All the best and to a quick recovery SMT!
ZT


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mr. Shiver... heal up soon, man!


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

Heal up man, we're with you!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow , that's scarry!!! I saw the crash too. I was the guy with the tanktop no pads and a xc helmet. I guess it doesn't take a big fall to get racked up like that, I'm gonna wear a little more protection from now on. Good luck hope you feel better, I'll get a hold of Hozzer1 to finish up that project.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Is that his max? Sheesh I thought it was higher.


That is my estimated average, not his max. Who the hell knows that is...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Get well dude! Seemes like a nice dude. I'll be waiting for you on here =).


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Regardless of either positive or negative feelings towards his posting, a rider down is a rider down, and surgery sucks. Glad to hear that they were able to help him before the problem got too much worse, sounds like a pretty scary & sketchy situation. 

SMT, best of luck healing up, hopefully you will be back out on your bike promptly. If not, enjoy some time relaxing, and try out some new things. Time off the bike is never fun, but at the same time, you could find some other things to do that you really enjoy as well.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

wow ouch hope to see him posing again soon! and a full recovery!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, always tough to hear.

Anyone notice total post counts on the site are down now?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i wish you good and fast recovery !!


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude,
Hope your okay.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Get well soon and you will ride again!!

healing vibes...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeez. Benig off the site for that long he may have to log in again... If he forgets his password he might have to start a new account?!!! J/K. Heal up bud. Fahn


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Dude, hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

good luck SMT ... hope you heal quick !


----------



## Carn75 (Jan 13, 2007)

I took a moderate to hard crash last summer and had a few broken bones in my hand,torn tendons,whiplash,and a mild concussion. I feel what he's going through. Good luck and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Is there any good fly fishing in West Texas? I find that's a good way to pass the healing time.

Get well soon.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Is there any good fly fishing in West Texas? I find that's a good way to pass the healing time.
> 
> Get well soon.


Healing vibes from the AZ!


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

No rider should deserve all these ****... get well soon!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouch...

I don't tend to agree with SMT on the topic of climates.

Get well soon.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

OUCH

mega healing vibes coming his way from the big white north of wisconsin! hope for a full and extra speedy recovery! i bruised my spleen so i (kinda) feel his pain


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Heal up fast Bob!
Come ride Blackrock with me next spring or summer!
And take it easy on the beers while you're healing, I don't want to hear you whining more than usual on the push up the hill......


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

mild beast said:


> jeez dude. don't go so big. that's fvcking awful. hope your recovery is all good.


Go big or go home...he went home. I hope he is alright, crashing sucks...


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, Bob has had some bummer luck with injuries... Just after he was all healed up from his wrist, and now this. sucks.

Get well soon man!!


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Heal up SMT. Its hated to get slammed liked that - but you will bu up and shreddin soon - Best Of Luck


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Get well soon SMT.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Well SMT is always talking about wanting to loose weight, I guess having body parts removed is one way to do it.  JK SMT. Get better and back on the M3 soon!!!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread is pointless without pics........................


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Demodude said:


> This thread is pointless without pics........................


Wondered how long it would take to see that post, lol.

Heal fast Bob, we feel your pain!

Don't worry, Hozzer & I will feed your 13 cats. Not cleaning the litterbox though, that's all you.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Oh No...*

Get well soon Shiver. 
I bet this is gonna be a good story...

Kat


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

oh crap ! get well soon SMT, i wish everything will be alright with your recovery so you can get back to saddle again.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Best wishes for a healthy return to form SMT, can't wait to hear the full lowdown on what happened!!

Take it easy!!!

J


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Just got off the phone with him. Said his spleen ruptured while he was on the table and he flat lined. Sounded spooked and tired but okay. 
Heal up Bob.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, Bob, that's some tough Thanksgiving news. Get well soon, we'll be thinking about you in SLC.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Stoked your okay man! Heal up fast, all the best to ya.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

youch! heal up! 


the ribs are gonna' hurt worse then the splenectomy post op, for longer anyhow. 

at least living just fine without a spleen is pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

The same thing happed to me earlier in 08. I almost bled out completely, but was back riding dirt in 6 weeks. 

I did lose more than 30 lbs though and it took me about 5 months to gain it all back. That's a lot because I had very little bodyfat to start with.


----------



## alex62693 (Oct 29, 2008)

i wish this guy well because he seems like a really nice guy and i hope he gets to see this great thread that you guys have put together for him when he gets better, nice job 1000


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Healin vibes, SMT.
Let's make sure he has plenty of bike vids to keep him occupied!


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish you a speedy recovery as well 

if it's any consolation I had my spleen removed after I busted it into 4 pieces when I was was in 7th grade(in a bicycle accident)...I'm an old man now and never had any issue's due to not having one 

hope your back pedaling in no time


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Heal up Bob.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

I guess now I forgive you for spraying my car with mud that day at WIlson 
Heal up soon Bob!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

healing vibes man, my friend just lacerated his spleen, they left it in and he had to stay in the hospital a couple days, but he healed up fast once they let him out. Hope its the same for you


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I just went and saw bob in the hospital and he is in alot of pain but he should be ok.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to hear he'll be okay soon. That's fantastic.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> I just went and saw bob in the hospital and he is in alot of pain but he should be ok.


I visited SMT in the ICU just now with jamesdc ... Bob is f-d up bad, he is on all kinds of drips, just got the ventilator tube thing out, got suction tubes things going on, he can't hardly move, but he will pull through OK he is a strong mofo. That is all.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

They're letting other-than-family see him? I'll have to drop in.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

damn Bobalu.. that's a real scare you gave us..
heal up soon buddy!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Get him a keyboard and an internet hookup with MTBR for the homepage and he'll be all good.

When's he due back home?


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

That really sucks Bob, Hope you're surviving... Do they serve Becks over there? Did you try to offer the doc some duct tape before he went in? 

Just kidding man, I was bummed when I heard the news. 
hope it's not too bad and you heal up fast

Mark


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Too bad. Heal up quick. Euro healing vibes sent today, should be there next week.

That single pivot comment was pretty funny.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dammit man, SMT, that sucks big time - get well soon. We will miss all the drunken mishaps that you call posts...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the crash. Heal up SMT. Healing vibes from the East Coast....


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Heal on Stuntman!
Get back on the trail soon!


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> Healing vibes from the East Coast....


+1

im sure you will be back on the horse in no time!!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Healing vibes sent. Hope you heal up soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

This doesn't look good....











For his POST COUNT! 

J/King, heal up SMT:thumbsup:


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Speedy recovery vibes to you man!


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

Hope you get back on it soon man, healing vibes.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I gaurantee Bobs worst pain right now, is not being able to post on this site. 

Heal up broseff.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Heal up, SMT!

I just got out of the hospital last week with a broken rib and punctured lung.

-shiggy


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Healing vibes, bro. Hope you're back on the bike soon.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Get well soon.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

riding a 888 will do that to a man. 

Can't wait to hear from the post count legend himslef. :thumbsup:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Heal up quick bro. Soft tissue injury like this should get you back on the bike quicker than your non-healing wrist, so hopefully you'll be back in the game soon.
All the best from the Northeast.
Cheers.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Walkin the plank*

Mucho vibes of the healing kind a comin down from the Great White North.

Hope your back on-site and on-bike soon. 
Can't wait for your inevitable write-up.

Take it easy and stay safe

michael


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Can someone take him a laptop to the ICU so he can start posting again? 

Healing vibes Bobbo...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

damn, bob!:madman:

glad you survived.

get well soon!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Get well b!tch...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

More healing vibes from the east coast. Heal fast, ride soon!


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Heal up quick SMT! Old dude reppin' out there!


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Spleens are overrated anyway...  

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

bummer Bob. best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

at his age, he's lucky it wasn't his hip....


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Hozzer & I just got back from the hospital, damn hard seeing Bob in rough condition like that. He's stable but clearly hurting badly, super pale with tubes all over the place. He said they pumped all the blood out of his abdominal cavity and injected it into his bloodstream through a tube in his neck so he wouldn't need a transfusion. Didn't even know they could do that, but it makes sense.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

The man, the legend:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> at his age, he's lucky it wasn't his hip....


:lol: :lol:

he looks baked, did he even know who u guys were?


----------



## renegade545 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good to see he is alive and getting better. 

Im confused by this reference to a bad spleen and tequila. You guys do know that its the liver that is affected by alcohol right?


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard mtbr.com stocks have plummeted since the news  Get well soon SMT


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

Damn get well soon man


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Smt*

more healing vibes from the East Coast...
my Doctor always tells me that riding is the best exercise because it has minimal impact on the joints and body.
...then I told him about DH'ing...he wasn't very pleased.


----------



## zaner31 (Jan 12, 2008)

Seeing the Hospital photos makes this thread a whole lot suckier or dramatic I guess. Get well dude!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

He may be missing a spleen but he sure gonna have a big heed when he sees all the responses this latest incident has created. Maybe next time he will stage something even more spectacular, lets see a little fire SMT.

I highly recomend you start taking Arnica as soon as you can, my wife took it for all her caesareans and it was potent stuff, great for tissue healing. Totaly natural too. 

Look looks like TV gaves for a while eh! Big Up and Big healin.


----------



## rapunzelren (Nov 25, 2008)

First off I want to say thank you from all the well wishers for my brother SMT. For all the people who have cut him down... dusthuffer (brows furrowing) may you never get hurt......wonder what people will say about you! 
Again thank you one and all for the well wishers.
Rapunzel


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Healing vibes from the deep woods of NC


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Bob... damn son. Hope you heal soon... 

I am sure Becks is considering layoffs with this news, as well.

Bob's a good egg, albeit a cracked and mushy one, but a good one none the less.

We're thinking of ya, dude... healing vibes.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

azdog said:


> Healing vibes from the AZ!


x2 heal quick


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

rapunzelren said:


> First off I want to say thank you from all the well wishers for my brother SMT. For all the people who have cut him down... dusthuffer (brows furrowing) may you never get hurt......wonder what people will say about you!
> Again thank you one and all for the well wishers.
> Rapunzel


dont confuse the **** we give SMT on this board with cutting him down for real ... I helped him on Saturday and had his back ... if he wasn't riding out there would have had a medivac for him ... he knows who his friends are in real life


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

He's got 99 problems...

...but a spleen ain't 1.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> He's got 99 problems...
> 
> ...but a spleen ain't 1.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Bob,

Crap man sorry to hear it! Looks like you will be laying low for a good month or two. Maybe towards you latter days of recovery you can shuttle us up and down some SB trails if my bike is finished! We will buy you some drinks and drop ya off in IV at about 8pm.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

you know how rumors just get bigger and bigger. by the time i heard about this, bob and josh bender were trying to out do each other all day. bob crashes trying to jump 20 on fire school buses blindfolded.

as soon as i heard that i thought, thats ridiculous he wouldn't jump those blindfolded. dark shades on maybe, but not blindfolded.


get well soon, i'll send ya some utah snow, its good healing medicine.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> He's got 99 problems...
> 
> ...but a spleen ain't 1.


That's single handedly the most horrible yet awesome thing I've seen in a while. Right up there with the guy who chainsawed off his own head.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

cyrix said:


> That's single handedly the most horrible yet awesome thing I've seen in a while. Right up there with the guy who chainsawed off his own head.


no.... no that is just plain awesome.


----------



## freerideco (Jun 8, 2004)

Rider down, get well soon.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope you have a speedy recovery SMT. I was really looking forward to riding with you some time this week. I get my stitches out on thursday. I'll be wishing you the best.

To everyone else, this guy contacts me out of the blue, and asks me if I want to ride a trail with him and his friends just so he can help me figure out all the lines and hit the big stuff with him. Very cool of him to offer and I look forward to it when he heals up.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Hozzer & I just got back from the hospital, damn hard seeing Bob in rough condition like that. He's stable but clearly hurting badly, super pale with tubes all over the place. He said they pumped all the blood out of his abdominal cavity and injected it into his bloodstream through a tube in his neck so he wouldn't need a transfusion. Didn't even know they could do that, but it makes sense.


It's like doing a brake bleed....but on SMT..

He doped up to deal with the pain at least? Looks to be in the shots.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Bob called me out of the blue last year and invited me to ride with him and his friends. Even offered us a place to stay.
DHM


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

hope he heals faster than he rides.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

just sent you some KUNG FU to help with your recovery.


all the best.....
~Rudster~


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

Aw man. Bob, take care and heal fast bud. I'm heading up to Santa Barbara this weekend. I'd like to stop by the Northridge Hospital, can someone give me the 411 on visitor info?

thanks.


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

any pictures of the trail/spot he got rocked at? Not to be morbid but it helps to understand the amount of fail. 

Get well soon Bob, and don't worry about getting wrecked i'm pretty sure it has something to do with being named Robert... I can't step out of a car without needing a trip to the ER


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

You guys didn't think he'd let a little thing like a spleen and hospital get in the way did you? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

Major props to Bob on the self-rescue. If he didn't do that, the trail would be scraped already. He's got some balls and now some pain threshold to boot.

Hey Bob, at least Lakers season, right? Go Lakes! Heal fast. 

Moderator, please donate all our responses to Bob's post count. Thank you.


----------



## BigHit888 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Shiver!!!

Best wishes to you all the way from South Africa, get well soon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

horse of iron said:


> any pictures of the trail/spot he got rocked at? Not to be morbid but it helps to understand the amount of fail.


Here's a video of bob doing the line awhile back, he cased the double after the rock stepup and flew into the burm. It looked like he landed right on his ribs on the edge of the burm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

jamesdc said:


> Here's a video of bob doing the line awhile back, he cased the double after the rock stepup and flew into the burm. It looked like he landed right on his ribs on the edge of the burm.


Ouch... Looks kinds remote, they heli-vac him outta there?

I think the real question everyone really wants to know though;

Is the *BIKE* ok?


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Take care, heal up soon.


----------



## freerideco (Jun 8, 2004)

Good point. Nice job riding out of there Bob. I'm sure that wasn't easy.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Ouch... Looks kinds remote, they heli-vac him outta there?


No, he rode out. Most people would have needed to be chopper lifted out.


sixsixtysix said:


> I think the real question everyone really wants to know though Is the *BIKE* ok?


I made a few light-hearted posts, but that was before I saw him in the ICU, but it's not a laughing matter.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> I made a few light-hearted posts, but that was before I saw him in the ICU, but it's not a laughing matter.


quitter...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

dusthuffer said:


> No, he rode out. Most people would have needed to be chopper lifted out.
> 
> I made a few light-hearted posts, but that was before I saw him in the ICU, but it's not a laughing matter.


Trust me, I know its no joke, I have seen plenty of our local crew here in AZ wind up in similar situations.

I wished SMT my best a few pages back and figured I would ask the type of question that HE would ask in this thread, all in good fun:thumbsup:


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> You guys didn't think he'd let a little thing like a spleen and hospital get in the way did you? :thumbsup:


Awesome work, I thought I photoshopped the beir & nekid wemens out of that photo but you somehow recovered it all completely!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ouch, heal up soon Bob. always a scary moment when you hear about a ride down. we all hope for a speedy recovery and to see you back on the hills in no time


and those of you visiting Bob, please keep up updated on how he is doing until he can get back here


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> ...Is the *BIKE* ok?


it did get a scratch, i'm sure he'll cut himself when he finds out....


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

Heal up fast dude, but take it slow.:thumbsup:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Sit tight Bob the beer cart lady is on her way.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Awesome work, I thought I photoshopped the beir & nekid wemens out of that photo but you somehow recovered it all completely!


Yeah, I used my Photochop-photo-recovery software. :skep:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> Yeah, I used my Photochop-photo-recovery software. :skep:


thats to much... no MBA or decline in the room? ;-))


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

8664 said:


> thats to much... no MBA or decline in the room? ;-))


Yeah, I thought about that. Just didn't have time to search out the images. I actually wanted to put a lap-top on the bed with MTBR's home page, or the DH forums on it.


----------



## evs (Feb 7, 2004)

*Get Well soon from the East Coast....*

Man, that's a bad hit.... heal fast brutha. Here's something from the east coast (sammies) and the north coast(molson). Tippin a couple for ya. To bad you didn't live in New England. This time of year is considered healing time:thumbsup: Hang in there. You'll be back in no time.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

in honor of him.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=257133&highlight=clutch+drop


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> Moderator, please donate all our responses to Bob's post count. Thank you.


Oooh man, this is the best idea yet. I'm with Dusty.....every post here should go towards Bobaloo's post count. It's the only _right _thing to do.

Heal up amigo! Now, you've actually got a reason to lift your shirt to the ladies. "hey wanna see the scar where I had my spleen removed!?". At the very least, it might save you from getting smacked a few times. 

Cheers,
EB


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Heal up, SMT!
> 
> I just got out of the hospital last week with a broken rib and punctured lung.
> 
> -shiggy


man ...take it easy there wild man....heal up quickly


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for all the well wishes....it was just a stupid mistake and the right location(wrong) where I hit.......

You do this little step up thing and then you hit the double....well sometimes the step up thing boots you right (this happen to me) I had a lot of speed and just went for it, but didn't get any "pop" off jump....I ended up 50/50 the landing and bailed the bike to the right and I jumped left.....I got my upper body above the berm but just below my ribsI took full impact.

the body is more fragile then we know. Gut injuries are very bad, If it was the left side then my kidney would be gone...I was lucky spleen didn't rupute on top.....I was 15 minutes from dying...for people who don't wear chest protectors I say get them......I have an appointment with azonic to re-design there gear to help out in a crash like this.

agasin thanks for the well wishes...and remember loved ones and family can be gone in an instant......really enjoy then this Holliday Season


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

did they allow you out of the bed at all in the ICU? when i lacerated mine i wasnt allowed out at all until the day before i moved into a normal room.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Heal up strong man... take your time... and do your PT.

I was in the damn hospital for 2 weeks in early Sep. Busted my leg into a few pieces right above the ankle. (had 4 plates and 20 screws installed to put my leg back together) I was bed-ridden the whole time. It absolutely sucks, all your muscles atrophy, people gotta wipe your ass and help wash you. You gotta figure out how to go to the bathroom, without going to the bathroom. Unpleasant to say the least, not to mention the damn boredom and anxious feeling of wanting to get out.

But it passes... goood luck.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SRacer said:


> did they allow you out of the bed at all in the ICU? when i lacerated mine i wasnt allowed out at all until the day before i moved into a normal room.


no they incourage movement......helps with pneumonia


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no they incourage movement......helps with pneumonia


did they give you the scale of the laceration?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SRacer said:


> did they give you the scale of the laceration?


disinegration......worst one he ever saw


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> disinegration......worst one he ever saw


Did ya get to take it home in a jar  ?

Enjoy the pain meds you get to be on (not too much, addiction sucks )


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

How did you know you hurt your spleen? Symptoms?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kntr said:


> How did you know you hurt your spleen? Symptoms?


good question.......and very important.

Intense pain, near pass outs and black outs...I will explain later in another post


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

when i lacerated mine, in the hospital i had bad pain in both collarbones. since theres internal bleeding, my tongue was pale white, i was in alot of pain, later on in the hospital, my side was very tender


----------

